# Lump under chin/on neck



## Jluckie (Feb 27, 2013)

One of my boys who is 2 1/2 months has a small lump about the size of a pee that's popped up on his chin neck area. It has a small red dot in it so I'm wondering could it be an abscess? He does not mind me touching it at all. I will watch it for a day and see what it does. Just popped up in the last day or two. Any ideas? And anything I could give him or probably just needs meds? Thanks for any advice! Also the boy have really been wrestling alot. Gets rough at times but no blood or anything. Maybe someone got him?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

Well if it has a red dot i'd assume its either an abcess or a cyst. Is the dot a little scab?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Sounds like a cyst. Can you take a picture of it for us please?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

can you get a picture of where it is at? is it attached to the muscle? Can you move it?

it sounds like a thyroid cyst, which is usually a sign of either a thyroid problem, Or if you recently started doing a flouride free diet (no tap water basically) it's his body getting rid of the flouride. If it's a thyroid issue then you'll want to take flouride (meaning tap water and usually only bottled water without flouride) out of his diet, and keep up his Iodine levels (Increased Iodine helps with Both hypo and hyperthyroidism, increase amounts of Iodine does Not cause or make Hyperthyroidism worse).
If it's his body getting rid of the flouride just keep flouride out of his diet (which if it is this that would imply you have just started doing that).


----------



## Jluckie (Feb 27, 2013)

No I have not been taking fluoride out but I could? How do I up his iodine?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jluckie (Feb 27, 2013)

Btw it's red cause I touched it and felt around it is not attached its like a cyst on a dog would feel. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Follow the abscess treatment sticky and see how that goes. If nothing expresses in a few days, definitely call a vet. The facial area is a very bad place for lumps.


----------



## Jluckie (Feb 27, 2013)

I picked the scab off tonight. And I tried putting a warm paper towel on it. He was not happy. The other rats are really into it. They lick at it a lot. I'll keep warm compressing it and see where it goes. The boys have been playing so rough lately!
Poor guy is goin to hate me I just started earning his trust and now I'm poking and picking at his owwie and scruffing him. Poor Suzuki!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

